# Postmates guarentee



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

For the last 3 weeks I’ve been able to hit their minimum guarantees hours before the time is up. Starting on Thursday last week I can’t seem to get half of the runs needed anytime there are guarantees. I’ve tried clearing all app data/cache and even reinstalling the app several times. It feels more like they are deliberately throttling me. I’ll get the notifications for “blitz” and the map will be the darkest red there is but I won’t get runs for hours at a time. Is there something I’m missing or shall I just give up on ever trying to hit these gaurentees?


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Welcome to my World. LoL


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

Bauahahahahahahhaha! I did it!


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

5pm to 9pm promo. How many for how much? Every one in hundred driver gets it. Post if u get it again in next six month. GL


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

People still drive for Postmates? ?


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

I've been delivering ever since Uber hit 60 cents mark. U made PM sound so sh**ty by asking such a question but to me any gig workers/drivers are equally bottom feeders that financially struggling one way or another. BTW I see more PM, DD, UE than GH. PM needs to get sue by some driver for paying less than minimum wage.


----------

